# In Progress...Distressing Samples



## fauxlynn

Like the title says...


Hmmm, cannot fix title—Samples


----------



## slinger58

“Samples” wouldn’t have been my first guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> “Samples” wouldn’t have been my first guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you believe people pay me to do this S.... ?


----------



## PACman

so....how do you know if it's good or bad distressing? How do you judge the quality of your work? If it looks bad, it's good? Or does it depend completely on whether the check clears or not?


----------



## fauxlynn

Well in this case, I'm matching interweb photos the client chose.

In general, signs of bad distressing are: overdoing it, placement in areas that don't make sense, making the sizes and shapes too similar.

I guess that mostly applies to furniture, cabinetry.

On a sample I have to get enough information on the board to convey the overall effect. It would look a bit different on a large wall, which is why I do a site sample before really going to town.

Today I have to mimic that crazy animal skin wallpaper, draw it up, cut the stencil.


Edit- I'm the biggest critic of my work, it's not right until I say it's right.. My clients pay me nicely to duplicate the approved sample.


----------



## Brushman4

I like the one on the far left!:biggrin:


----------



## fauxlynn

Mine, too!


----------



## jennifertemple

fauxlynn said:


> Can you believe people pay me to do this S.... ?



Nope! That is NOT a look I'd go for! :vs_smirk:


----------



## PACman

looks like my warehouse wall to be honest with you.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn

Haters gonna hate:vs_poop:


----------



## slinger58

In retrospect, I think your samples are quite lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

Okay, whaddaya want, mister? Lovely, huh. Wife mad at ya?




Edit- actually, it’s going to end up pretty spiffy. I’m doing the ceiling walls and trim in the Spa Room. Fancy shmancy.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Okay, whaddaya want, mister? Lovely, huh. Wife mad at ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- actually, it’s going to end up pretty spiffy. I’m doing the ceiling walls and trim in the Spa Room. Fancy shmancy.




Just trying to make up for a previous post. Actually I’ve done some work that ended up looking like that.

Never on purpose, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

*In Progress...Distressing S*

Thank you, whoever fixed the title.


Well, let’s see which ones they choose.


----------



## fauxlynn

And this


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Just trying to make up for a previous post. Actually I’ve done some work that ended up looking like that.
> 
> Never on purpose, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re halfway there!! I can work with that.


----------



## PACman

Which ever one is the ugliest. That's the one they will pick. I guarantee it.


----------



## fauxlynn

He picked the ones I knew he would pick. 

Stencilled ceiling, but I have to revise the stencil, silver leaf/distressed walls,painted trim, grey with pearl glaze. Perfect.

I guess when I get going I’ll post a new thread for finishes in progress. 

Y’all been warned, so block me if you don’t want to see it. Wink.


----------



## PPD

Oh fun!!! Those are the BEST days!!! Honestly, I’d make samples all day everyday if someone would pay me to do it- for some reason its not as fun without someone else’s goal in mind  

Reminds me of layered marmorino- Is it a wall or cabinet/furniture application? 

If its wall, could you save yourself a step by troweling rather than subtracting? 

Excited to see the finished product!


----------



## PPD

PACman said:


> so....how do you know if it's good or bad distressing? How do you judge the quality of your work? If it looks bad, it's good? Or does it depend completely on whether the check clears or not?



Hahaha yep ;p. She’s in the creative area so its subjective to the artist & clients tastes. Its difficult to navigate sometimes & takes self-confidence (& thick skin). Most art is made & then sold to whomever likes it enough to pay...in this field they pay & then you create on-site hoping the result is to their liking. In other words, its freaking nerve wracking & can cause you to have a mental breakdown if you over-think things! 

BUT...distressing furniture/cabinets correctly (vs walls) takes skill & knowledge of natural wear pattern areas. 

Its become HORRIBLY common for ppl on the chalk painting bandwagon to “distress” furniture & cabinets until they look like a strip in progress. Has made the word ‘distressed’ feel dirty to a lot of finishers because that’s what ppl picture when they hear it :0


----------



## fauxlynn

Completed room, understandably not for everyones taste. But, for this client in this room, in his profession, in this day and time, it works.


----------



## RH

Is he an arson investigator? 

:wink:


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> Is he an arson investigator?
> 
> :wink:


Well, no. But his SO refers to the decor as the ‘deconstructive, crumbling’ look, so - close.


----------



## jason123

Great work. 



I love distressing signs its ten times easier than a straight painted sign.


----------



## PPD

fauxlynn said:


> Completed room, understandably not for everyones taste. But, for this client in this room, in his profession, in this day and time, it works.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102501




I actually love the walls & would totally do something like that in a home office @ our place...I think the ceiling is is what would throw most people off since it takes it to another level. The metallic sheen is beautiful & you did a fabulous job! I bet that ceiling hurt...is there a pattern lay over top?


----------



## fauxlynn

PPD said:


> I actually love the walls & would totally do something like that in a home office @ our place...I think the ceiling is is what would throw most people off since it takes it to another level. The metallic sheen is beautiful & you did a fabulous job! I bet that ceiling hurt...is there a pattern lay over top?


Yes, it was stenciled twice actually. Ouch. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

